# How do you sex a Jack dempsey?



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

i have 1 jack dempsey in a 30 gallon tank, and i want to put in another of the opposite sex so he or she is not too lonaly, and i want them to breed and have some fry


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The fins. On the females, the rear tips of the fins are somewhat rounded, but on the males, they are very pointed. Comparing them side-by-side makes this easy to see, but by themselves it can be tricky until you get the hang of it.


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

i thought it was a girl, she is an adult and is a few inches smaller than my other one that died a little bit after the last time i gave them feeder fish, i had him for about 4 years


----------

